# Priory Hall, Lancaster



## The Systemic Kid

Recently opened, uber cool coffee shop showcasing Atkinson's coffees sold next door. Went for a syphon of Columbian Mokka Pequeno - perfectly made and simply stunning - bags of aroma - bright, sweet, nutty and a long lovely creamy after taste. Charged £2.80 for a Hario three cup - unbelievable value. But I did end up spending over £60.00 on tea and coffee next door.


----------



## Southpaw

The cakes are very good too







have they got the lever machine in there yet?


----------



## aaronb

I really want to go here, the pics Atkinson puts on twitter look lovely and he obviously cares about his coffee and beers in the hall.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Southpaw said:


> The cakes are very good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have they got the lever machine in there yet?


No, Sanremo machine, if memory serves. Agree about the cakes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

aaronb said:


> I really want to go here, the pics Atkinson puts on twitter look lovely and he obviously cares about his coffee and beers in the hall.


Great to see an old established business thriving thanks to the energy and enthusiasm of the young people now running it. Some traditions are maintained like handwriting the bean variety on the packet - can recall this being done in the '70s by the owner using a fountain pen filled with brown ink!


----------



## rmcgandara

been there yesterday, visited the Music room, the hall and the roastery. Had a great chat with the man himself, showed me around his big roasters at the back. lovely spaces, wish there was something similar in Manchester! Can't wait to get back there! Magic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

rmcgandara said:


> been there yesterday, visited the Music room, the hall and the roastery. Had a great chat with the man himself, showed me around his big roasters at the back. lovely spaces, wish there was something similar in Manchester! Can't wait to get back there! Magic!


Its a lovely place, it's just round the corner from where I work , so I take my coffee break there most days . The cakes are too much of a temptation tho , and I have to stop myself .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just seen my local cafe ( priory hall) , winner best flat white at the Beverage Standard Awards . Made using the Thalia blend available from J Atkinsons roasters Lancaster .

Well done guys


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Richly deserved - well done Casper, Maitland and the crew.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Richly deserved - well done Casper, Maitland and the crew.


Now if only you knew which one was which.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Now if only you knew which one was which.....


Don't start!







 I swear they swap their names just to confuse.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shiny new machine...


----------



## Charliej

A Strada?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> A Strada?


Yep EP....


----------



## Charliej

To replace the Faema or in addition to it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> To replace the Faema or in addition to it?


Faema is in the training room / lab currently ..

They are keeping it either go over to the music room cafe or use for pop ups...

It was getting to the point where it was struggling to keep up with service on a Saturday crush...

Next on the list is grinders I think


----------

